# My bottle baby isn't a baby anymore



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I was worried my bottle babies weren't going to grow right, but I'm not too worried now! Just weighted this guy this morning, 76 pounds and on the leaner side compared to his older brother. He is not quite 4 months.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

What a pretty boy! He has grown well! 

My bottle baby Mojo is 52#'s at 3 1/2 months--he is no where near the stature of your boy! He is gorgeous!!! :drool:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Absolutley beautiful! He is a nice nice boy!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow that is one big 4 month old!! Well my Nigerian Dwarfs are less then that full grown. :wink:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

He's a big guy! He is SOOOOO handsome!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

He is gorgeous!! Feel free to drop him off at my farm(; hehe


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice. He looks great!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

My bottle doe is 20 pounds heavier then a dam raised doe that is 2 weeks older. Cashmere was a bottle baby and weighted 95 at 9 1/2 months old and Valentine was 71 at 10 months. Awesome job on your boy.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

??? So....what kind of secret formula you using for that milk? hehe  He is stunning!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks. He is a nice boy. I keep regretting selling him everytime I look at him! His twin brother is still on the smaller side, we wethered him and are keeping him to keep our buck company this winter. His half brother is really a a tank. He is 10 days older and dam raised. I'd guess him to be 90 pounds. This was one I took a week and half ago, I may have already posted this one somwhere?


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Burns Branch, I'd love to see some pics of your Mojo! He is always beyond adorable :greengrin: I think he is a week or two younger than my 2 bottle babies right? Mine were born June 28th.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

well, you don't need to ask twice for pic's of Mojo--- :ROFL: I have some new ones on my camera, which "just happens" to be at work w/me today! LOL

I was going to update my shelter post and show Macho and Mojo's new home :greengrin: I will get them downloaded in a bit. But your buck is in an entirely different league than Mojo! Your guy could take Grand Champion-I think!

So, you did keep this red buck right?? In the post above you mentioned selling him---maybe that comment was in regards to another buck someone had mentioned?


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

No, we did sell him :sigh: I was going to keep him and sell his sire, but had someone offer to buy the little guy. I was worried at the time that we wouldn't sell any of the bucks and needed to buy hay, so took the offer. Then ended up selling our other bucks within the next couple weeks, go figure. I still have his dad here though.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Look at that adorable face!!! He's beautiful! Is he going to be a buck?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

awwww I know how you must feel--since we sold Titan :tears: He was a gorgeous little buckling as you know you can always make more :greengrin: 

but..

as hubby would say "if this is a business then should all be for sale"

well.....(as I steal him off to the side)..... then Mojo cost $5000.00 :ROFL:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Here are some Mojo pic's taken the other day. This little guy is just the sweetest, cutest little guy! He is just like a dog w/us :laugh: Don't worry I know that he needs manners because before too long he will have a huge set of sharp horns and he will weigh a ton--but he really is very well mannered for a bottle baby. He seems laid back and careful around humans, the way Titan was (like they know if they play w/us too hard we might break! LOL)

These aren't the best pictures but he wont' stand back for me to get them-he always runs right up to the camera! I was just snapping these when we were taking pictures of the buck pen shelter.




























*He is MUCH too big for this wooden dog house but he STILL insists he CAN fit in it!! LOL!*


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

He has gotten big too! And is still adorable! I love that last one with him in the shed


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

yes, can't you see the determination on his face? LOL! He does not want to grow up--just as much as we don't hee hee--he likes being the "baby" :laugh:


----------

